# Burton Rampant Boots Review



## TheShredGuys (Aug 19, 2014)

Check out the review of the Boots. New and up coming review channel. Let us know what you think! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kAjK2woOO8


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

There's some softness in the tongue to get some nice grabs and the liner is so plush you can feel it through your jeans! These sound great for the rider that likes to dry hump their snowboard boots, keep up the good work man!


----------



## TheShredGuys (Aug 19, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> There's some softness in the tongue to get some nice grabs and the liner is so plush you can feel it through your jeans! These sound great for the rider that likes to dry hump their snowboard boots, keep up the good work man!


Thanks for the positive feed back!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

WOO motion graphics and techno again. Fuck I just put a shotgun in my mouth and almost pulled the trigger, thank god someone called me as I was about to commit suicide and my ringtone of Run to the Hills kicked on and saved me. Praise Iron Maiden.

Now lets look at this it's a boot review. A BOOT REVIEW. 

Wait so that velcro closure that keeps the tongue lined up will hold me in place if I don't pull the internal harness. HOLY SHIT! Nike needs to get on the full velcro boot kick for 2016!

Light weight is only for jib kids? Strange one should realize that all weight on your leg is more fatigue on the knees which actually are kind of important. Less weight = less fatigue = more time to shred. 

Imprint 2 is heat moldable, but what is the difference between imprint 1 and imprint 5. Blah blah blah regurgitated marketing speech blah blah blah go to the website and get this exact info blah blah blah

Oh heat molding is to prevent rubbing. It will magically shrink the liner to prevent my foot from sliding around. I did not know that. 

blah blah blah marketing speech blah blah blah read this off the website blah blah blah

Wow you can feel the cushioning while wearing them. HOLY SHIT you've found the Ark of the Covenant too?

I tucked my jeans in because evidently no one ever told me when it comes to proper boot fit you don't want anything tucked in there. Plus come on everyone knows wearing snowboard boots and jeans is awesome! Weezy did it after all. 

You can feel the foot print reduction? Seriously you can feel that? It doesn't feel like you're in a boot?

A new boot is mid stiff flex, yet you said this is a soft park boot earlier designed for jib kids. So contradictory. 

BOOT GRABS!!! Hello Shaun White!

God you suck. Seriously just stop. The best boot is the one that fits your foot. Regurgitating marketing and then making some stupid claims just takes away and credibility you might try to get.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

TWO


MINUTES


TO MIIIDDNIIIIGGGHHTTTT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aces high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

